# Cube ltd (Limited Edition) MTB schwarz-gelb in Kiel gestohlen



## Froschgott (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 


Mein heißgeliebtes 18 Jahre altes Cube-MTB wurde zwischen dem 3.11. 2017, 19:00 Uhr und dem 4.11.17 in Kiel am Schrevenpark Höhe Sternstr. 3 gestohlen:

Cube limited edition LX
Rahmen schwarz, gelber Vorbau
Rahmennr. MJ 6700206
26“-Räder, Schwalbe Marathon unplattbar
LX-Schaltung, 27 Gänge
Codierung: KI00344009KJ17
Mavic-Felgen
Rock-Shox-Federgabel
Rahmenhöhe 16 Zoll

Unter dem AZ 684055/17 zur Anzeige gebracht. Hinweise bitte entweder bei jeder Polizeidienststelle oder direkt bei mir per Mail.


----------

